
Quaranteam: A space to talk about self-quarantine - jlevers
https://join.slack.com/t/quaranteam/shared_invite/zt-cqvu3sb8-pkNR1Rsr4KHfV66ne0U2Dw
======
colleenschell
Hi all! I am a big stand for quaranteam! I know it is scary but I am willing
and doing it now.

